# Adventure training for reserves?



## Posthumane (27 Jan 2005)

Hey all, some of the lower ranks in my unit were recently having a discussion about how to improve retention in our unit. One of the suggestions was in regards to doing things like adventure training once in a while, rather than the same repetitive stuff over and over again. However, there was a big disagreament about whether or not reservists are medically covered for adventure training and whether the unit would be allowed to do such a thing. Does anyone know what the official policy on this is?


----------



## Da_man (28 Jan 2005)

what the hell is adventure training?


----------



## CivU (28 Jan 2005)

I seem to have read that the CF did away with adventure training?


----------



## PteCamp (28 Jan 2005)

Im not sure exactly what adventure training is, but I think the CF still offers it because some of the guys in my unit were talking about it, and one of the clerks said there was money in the budget for it. So I take it its still offered? I hear its a good go, a lot of fun if you can go.

-KaT


----------



## Bomber (28 Jan 2005)

Adventure training is designed as a retention tool.  Reservists are covered as they are being paid.  It depends on what you are doing, but it can be like an exercise in civvies with military pay.  Most units will end up doing nothing, but there are some that go the extra mile for the troops.  I know the reserve med coy in Ottawa went to BC for 10 days or something.  My unit has been to Gros Morne(?) National park, canoing in Yukon, and other stuff.  Submit a memo and offer your assistance, like all suggestions, make an effort to help.  Not just "adventure training would be cool".  But make a plan, cost some stuff out, and be the POC if possible.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (28 Jan 2005)

My unit did a Basic Avalanche Safety course, which tied in nicely with the Dom Ops aspect of what we do in the Mo'. Hard work and planning went into it and because of that we got 100 troops Basic Avalance Qualified.


----------



## pbi (28 Jan 2005)

Adventure training is alive and well in the Army Reserve. In our Bde (38 CBG) we deliver it in two ways. Annually, we run a Bde Adventure Trg event which is planned and coordinated by Bde HQ but includes junior soldiers from all our units (up to the limit of the vacancies). This is done outside normal unit training time so it does not cut into unit budgets. It is usually based on a whitewater expedition, and is very popular. As well, we also get vacancies allocated to our Bde from LFWA HQ for the Army adventure training site in Alberta. We then allocate these out to the units just like course vacancies. Again, these are at no cost to the units.

Cheers.


----------



## YukonJack (28 Jan 2005)

To answer your question, DAOD 5031-10 will tell you what you want to know.


----------



## Phillman (28 Jan 2005)

As a member of 38 CBG, I went on a canoe trip for adventure training 2 years ago. I also leave tuesday to go to Pincher Creek, Alberta for skiing and avalanche training. 

So in answer to your question, there still is adventure training. It might just depend on where you are.


----------



## CivU (28 Jan 2005)

At what point is adventure training available to CF personnel.  As I understood it, it could be paid for in advance by the individual then claimed at a later date...


----------



## pbi (29 Jan 2005)

CivU said:
			
		

> At what point is adventure training available to CF personnel.   As I understood it, it could be paid for in advance by the individual then claimed at a later date...



That isn't typically how adventure training is delivered in the Army. It is normally funded by the Army and the individual is paid while doing it. I don't know about other commands.


Cheers.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (29 Jan 2005)

PBI, you're indeed correct. I get paid to do adventure trg, and it doesnt' cost me a thing.


----------



## Posthumane (29 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far guys. So, who can actually authorize adventure training? Can a unit/batallion decide when/if they are going to do it, or does it have to come down from brigade?

YukonJack, where can I find DAOD 5031-10? It doesn't seem to be available on the electronic library (either than, or I'm not good at searching).


----------



## MJP (29 Jan 2005)

> Thanks for the replies so far guys. So, who can actually authorize adventure training? Can a unit/batallion decide when/if they are going to do it, or does it have to come down from brigade?



A unit can run adventure training on it's own, as we've had several over the last few years that were unit driven.




> YukonJack, where can I find DAOD 5031-10? It doesn't seem to be available on the electronic library (either than, or I'm not good at searching).



http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5031/intro_e.asp

Remember Google is your friend....


----------



## Posthumane (29 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the reference MJP. I guess i should have googled it up myself, had a brain fart...

So it looks like the excuses given by some of the people against Adventure training (reservists not covered, has to be run by brigade, etc.) are moot. I'll definitely bring this up when I have an opportunity and try to help get it organized (although I don't know how much I'd be able to help with organization being a Pte).


----------



## HollywoodHitman (1 Feb 2005)

Posthumane,

If you're a Pte. I'd suggest writing a memo to your Pl. Comdr requesting that the unit look into adventure trg. or that there is an interest in it. Pass it through the chain properly, in memo format and you will receive a reply of some kind. They  may tell you to sod off and continue to build your trade skills, or they may tell you hey, what a great idea! I would also suggest that you do the research involved, so that you can, if asked, provide the proper references and whatnot to the people who make the decisions and count the beans. People are lazy and if the research is done for them, there's less incentive to say no. Unless it's a budget issue, which is most likely to be one of the top reasons they say no. This is where having a GOOD OpsWO and trg cell is of great benefit.

Good luck.


----------



## big_johnson1 (2 Feb 2005)

Or you can do what we did when the upper echelon decided to cancel adventure training apparently for "lack of interest".. The guys who were interested got together and we planned our own "death march".. Essentially a brutal hike that would do what adventure training is supposed to do: challenge you physically and mentally. We got one day special leave and did it over a weekend with an annual day of our own (reservists on class B), and they provided some rations and let us sign required kit out of QM.. It's become something of a tradition, 4 years running now. I'm hoping I won't miss out over here on the island though 

Just try the memo, that's what we did. After the memo, we got together with the Flight SM and he even suggested the extra day of leave. Doesn't hurt to try though right?


----------



## Posthumane (3 Feb 2005)

The memo route is definitely what I'm trying first, just gotta do some research into what activities we can do locally without much cost. So far, something like a long hike through the rockies sounds like my best bet. I have heard of other units getting to do paintball on the army's nickel, but I'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------

